# Divorce Settlement



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

On behalf of Pusser.....

*Dear Fred,

My wife and I have divorced and in the divorce settlement she was awarded the double wide mobile home and the pickup truck.

As per my copy of the court order, I delivered the truck before 2 PM, yesterday!
So, how's your day going?

See you,

Joe*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for doing the work matey


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

You know, they do say, in America, that marriage is like a Texas tornado. It starts with a lot of sucking & blowing and them you loose the house! :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Excellent :lol: :lol:


----------

